# Changing my keymap in the command line?



## Eckhart (Jul 28, 2002)

I've been roaming the ADC for quite a time and definetely learned a lot about input/keyboard-handling with cocoa - unfortunately in exchange for the answer to my actual question, namely, how I can simply change my keymap with a flat command in the terminal or the console.
As Apple gives so much about "internationalization", I wouldn't have dared to expect this to be an issue at all, but unfortunately it is. Therefore, I rely on some wise MacOSXian's experience and appreciate any reply in advance.
And, no, I'm right now not programming an obj.-C app that needs to acquire the keyboard type and ANSI layout via the Gestalt Manager  I just need a simple command-line procedure, since any setting from the GUI will not permeate my lovely system down to its roots and would exclusively subject Aqua. I thank you.


----------



## McGeek (Jan 7, 2008)

Im also wondering if it is possible to remap keys, or at least send command strings from keys via ansi-sequences, but im not sure if this was just an extension for the dos ansi-sys or not, Ill have a look in the Vt100 manual and come back to you. Or you can get the vt100 manual from invisibleisland.net (I think).

sincerely
mc Geek


----------



## McGeek (Jan 7, 2008)

I figure you can create a new terminfo file, setting your $TERMINFO variable to that type,
export it, and invoke a subshell, or create a different .term file specifying your newly defined terminal as the terminal to use. 
MAYBE it is possible to redefine some function keys via Ansi escape sequences, but then, it is much easier to do so by the function keys anyway.
Why do you want to remap your keyboard if i may ask?


----------

